# Canon EF 24-70mm II in Canada??



## jeffrogerson (Sep 13, 2012)

Hey Folks,
I see a number have people have received the aforementioned lens. Wondering if anyone in Canada has got theirs...specifically, from Henry's. I ordered mine at the beginning of March, and as of this am, Henry's has no date listed on their system for the arrival of this lens.
Kinda hemmed to Henry's as I have 3k gift card.


----------



## Freshprince08 (Sep 13, 2012)

jeffrogerson said:


> Hey Folks,
> I see a number have people have received the aforementioned lens. Wondering if anyone in Canada has got theirs...specifically, from Henry's. I ordered mine at the beginning of March, and as of this am, Henry's has no date listed on their system for the arrival of this lens.
> Kinda hemmed to Henry's as I have 3k gift card.



3k gift card?? Wow... Some gift  lol unfortunately I'm in the UK so can't help you, but enjoy it when you do get your hands on it!!


----------



## TrojanLL (Sep 13, 2012)

I got a shipping notice from Henry's in Toronto this morning, and I ordered the Lens about 6 weeks ago.


----------



## jeffrogerson (Sep 13, 2012)

TrojanLL said:


> I got a shipping notice from Henry's in Toronto this morning, and I ordered the Lens about 6 weeks ago.



Good news! I'll be picking mine up from Kingston, so hopefully it arrives tomr when they receive their deliveries from the Toronto warehouse.


----------



## jeffrogerson (Sep 13, 2012)

TrojanLL said:


> I got a shipping notice from Henry's in Toronto this morning, and I ordered the Lens about 6 weeks ago.



Haha, there appears to be some confusion at Henry's in Kingston. I just called and they said they received an email stating the lens would be in store in late October. A follow-up call to Henry's in Toronto says they will receive them tomorrow in their shipment.


----------



## Razor2012 (Sep 14, 2012)

I have mine ordered from Don's. I'm hoping the next 2-3 weeks.


----------



## Razor2012 (Sep 19, 2012)

*UPDATE* Got a surprise phone call today and picked mine up at lunch. I can hardly wait to get it home now, lol. ;D


----------



## mirekti (Sep 19, 2012)

Razor2012 said:


> *UPDATE* Got a surprise phone call today and picked mine up at lunch. I can hardly wait to get it home now, lol. ;D



I envy U!!


----------



## Razor2012 (Sep 19, 2012)

mirekti said:


> Razor2012 said:
> 
> 
> > *UPDATE* Got a surprise phone call today and picked mine up at lunch. I can hardly wait to get it home now, lol. ;D
> ...



Do you have one ordered?


----------



## Luke (Sep 19, 2012)

I just got mine in Calgary - preordered back in June...


----------



## mirekti (Sep 20, 2012)

Razor2012 said:


> mirekti said:
> 
> 
> > Razor2012 said:
> ...



Nope, got an approval from my wife for it as a Christmas present 
(I bet she thinks I'll change my mind) hehe


----------



## Razor2012 (Sep 20, 2012)

mirekti said:


> Razor2012 said:
> 
> 
> > mirekti said:
> ...



Nice, just say you'll take your Xmas present early this year.  8)


----------

